# Building New Bunks - What 2x4 to use



## Fishon72 (Feb 25, 2021)

I’m in the process of rebuilding a PWC trailer to accommodate my 12’ duranautic. I’m putting on some new bunks with vinyl bunk wrap I got from Amazon. I know pressure treated and aluminum boats don’t mix, but is it ok to use under the vinyl? The other option would be normal 2x4 with some type of finish applied prior to installing the vinyl. What does everyone recommend for wood type and finish? 

Thanks!

-Jay


----------



## DaleH (Feb 26, 2021)

I'd go with PT wood with vinyl gutter coverings ... simple, done, works - easy-peasy!


----------



## JL8Jeff (Mar 4, 2021)

I wouldn't go with pressure treated, it can react with the trailer metal if it drips on it. The wood needs to air dry so even coating them with a sealer will actually trap moisture inside which will rot it out faster. We stained my cousin's dock a couple of years ago and those planks rotted out so much faster because it actually trapped the moisture. We'll never do that again. I went with plain old 2x4's with vinyl gutters cut in half when I redid mine a couple of years ago. I know you said you have the bunk wrap and that works fine as well, it's not as thick as the gutters though.


----------



## mercracing84 (Mar 6, 2021)

Could you use the plastic composite 2x4s?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 8, 2021)

If you want the best practice, this isn't it. If it were me, I would buy cheap fir 2x4's. Cover them with exterior carpet, vinyl or whatever and call it done. Just plan on doing it again in a couple years.


----------

